# petition for tipping



## goasis (Jun 25, 2014)

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/751/931/071/add-tipping-feature-to-uber-rider-app/


----------



## goasis (Jun 25, 2014)

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/751/931/071/add-tipping-feature-to-uber-rider-app/


----------



## nicoj36 (Dec 14, 2014)

Signed


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

Signed!


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

Signed as well. We almost got 3000.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Uber's position will be that they have 160,000 drivers and more than 98% would prefer not to have a tipping app.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

You should be asking for higher rates as well as tips.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

I'll pass, tipping is lame, I already do enough crap for my pax, they don't need any money from me.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

BlkGeep said:


> I'll pass, tipping is lame, I already do enough crap for my pax, they don't need any money from me.


of all your posts, that one may take the cake. Well done.

"Keep it cashless... add tipping to the app!"


----------



## amp man (Sep 26, 2014)

It tells me that petition is "closed." What up wit dat?


----------



## goasis (Jun 25, 2014)

Uber called Peter and asked him to shut it down. After 10000 signatures. Uber DC said they don't need the headache. 
I hope that the movement gets a life of its own. A lot of news media picked up on it.
if you want to revive this go to Care2.org and start your own petitions.


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

I don't want UberX to accept tips. If it does, I will have to report my tips to IRS. I will take care of informing customers and getting my own tips.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

CowboyMC said:


> I don't want UberX to accept tips. If it does, I will have to report my tips to IRS. I will take care of informing customers and getting my own tips.


And that is a lame position. You already have to report your tips, cash or otherwise. What you are clearly saying is that you are evading taxes in the first place by jot reporting your tip income. This is a crime punishable by serious prison time. You should report your tips anyway.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> And that is a lame position. You already have to report your tips, cash or otherwise. What you are clearly saying is that you are evading taxes in the first place by jot reporting your tip income. This is a crime punishable by serious prison time. You should report your tips anyway.


Never mind that. I'd rather pay taxes on $100 of tips in a week than not pay taxes on $10.

I guess he'd rather be penniless than be a billionaire and have to pay taxes on all that money....


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> And that is a lame position. You already have to report your tips, cash or otherwise. What you are clearly saying is that you are evading taxes in the first place by jot reporting your tip income. This is a crime punishable by serious prison time. You should report your tips anyway.


Yes, you are correct. I am a bad person :-( But, I have a lot of company. I will go to prison when all the waitresses, taxi cab drivers, limo drivers, doormen, Pizza delivery people, small businessmen, and Uber drivers go with me. I'm sure, I have left out people, but you get it.
If you educate your customers and rate them correctly, you will get that $100 of tips in a week and not pay taxes on it.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

CowboyMC said:


> I don't want UberX to accept tips. If it does, I will have to report my tips to IRS. I will take care of informing customers and getting my own tips.


"I don't want more $$$ because I'll have to pay taxes on it." Bullshit. Fair wages or tips. Yes, you'll have to pay taxes on it, but educating customers will only get you so far, and will piss some of them off.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Never mind that. I'd rather pay taxes on $100 of tips in a week than not pay taxes on $10.
> 
> I guess he'd rather be penniless than be a billionaire and have to pay taxes on all that money....


This!


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> "I don't want more $$$ because I'll have to pay taxes on it." Bullshit. Fair wages or tips. Yes, you'll have to pay taxes on it, but educating customers will only get you so far, and will piss some of them off.


The clients that this would upset are the one's that will not tip you. I would refer then to the taxi cabs.


----------



## willda1 (Jun 18, 2015)

Signed.


----------

